# Looking for a good anthro/human artist to start a webcomic with



## RomulusTorch (May 31, 2011)

Well i have all these stories i could write in my head one on the way to getting published and another on the way that i haven't decided to turn it into a comic or story like the one being published. but i know for a fact i want turned into a web comic. The story is called Zal Fire Promises. 

if your interested send me a private message or comment and i'll give u good summarry since i haven't written the whole story out yet


----------



## Ilayas (May 31, 2011)

It might be helpful to either outline the plot summery here or give links to examples of your writing so that any potential artists can get a basic idea if they'd be a good fit for you.


----------

